# 2010 Olympic Winter Games, Vancouver BC Canada.



## dirtyfacedan

Protests abound, more info as the "games" get closer. The games are in Feb 2010!!!


----------



## bani

oh shit, they already announced that? just got arrested in beijing during the olympics in august for pro-tibet direct actions. all those athletes seem to be asleep politically though. it would just be cool if they were more political, as some have been in the past. whatev.


----------



## dirty_feet

I don't like the Olympics. Some weird display of superior athleticism so that after the apocalypse their only purpose will be for breeding a superior human race.


----------



## katiehabits

*AND* the wilderness around whistler, vancouver, & vancouver island is getting fucked right up. ski resorts, hotels, golf corses, condos, & the like are poping up everywhere & pushing bears, owls, mountain lions & other wild life into urban enviroments where we just kill them. as well as all the old growth & second growth forests being destroyed. 
just check out what they have destroyed in my back yard.
http://treesit.blogspot.com/


----------



## dirty_feet

AHhh...really? Well you win some you lose some uh? I suppose it's a good thing - however apart of me has an affinity for homelessness and what just the sight of it can do to some people that are 'better' off. Let's just hope it won't be reflective of Toledo Ohio's mayor and they can get some nice comfortable housing if they so wish - the mayor suggested relieving the problem of noise complaints from neighbors of Toledo Express Airport by selling homes nearby at low cost to deaf people.


----------



## dirty_feet

rememberusername said:


> No Olympics on Stolen Land!
> 
> The Newly Elected Mayor is proposing a $100million going towards affordable housing for homeless. Trying to get everyone off the streets before 2010.



AHhh...really? Well you win some you lose some uh? I suppose it's a good thing - however apart of me has an affinity for homelessness and what just the sight of it can do to some people that are 'better' off. Let's just hope it won't be reflective of Toledo Ohio's mayor and they can get some nice comfortable housing if they so wish - the mayor suggested relieving the problem of noise complaints from neighbors of Toledo Express Airport by selling homes nearby at low cost to deaf people.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

The crackdowns on groups like the APC (Vancouvers Anti-Poverty Committee) are beginning already. I suspect the crackdowns on other groups, and individuals who don't support these fucking games will be coming this summer. Vancouver has massive homeless numbers, and massive numbers of hard drug users. The Lower East side is a war zone, the poorest postal code in Canada, i have lived there...my mother still does. Nobody lifts a fucking finger to help these people, until they see them in their neighborhoods, going through their garbage, asking them for money...robbing them, stealing their cars. But along come the winter olympics.....and all of a sudden, these fuckheads feel they need to fix the "problem".


----------



## dirty_feet

dirtyfacedan said:


> The crackdowns on groups like the APC (Vancouvers Anti-Poverty Committee) are beginning already. I suspect the crackdowns on other groups, and individuals who don't support these fucking games will be coming this summer. Vancouver has massive homeless numbers, and massive numbers of hard drug users. The Lower East side is a war zone, the poorest postal code in Canada, i have lived there...my mother still does. Nobody lifts a fucking finger to help these people, until they see them in their neighborhoods, going through their garbage, asking them for money...robbing them, stealing their cars. But along come the winter olympics.....and all of a sudden, these fuckheads feel they need to fix the "problem".



Yeah - I agree - that's what I meant about my affinity for homelessness. It's a rather inarticulate way to put it but what I mean is that witnessing neighborhoods like that does set an impression with people, and jars them a bit and I'd like to see dynamics like that out in the open more so that people can become aware of what a real struggle is like. It just sucks that nothing is done about it until that city is going to be in an international spotlight. It just proves to me that 'they' keep the poor poor, and blind the blind for a reason. It's all a sick purpose, sweepin'it all under the rug.


----------



## maus

we should have anarcholympics events at this:
running from cops
brick toss
synchronized rioting
....etc


----------



## sharks77

maus said:


> we should have anarcholympics events at this:
> running from cops
> brick toss
> synchronized rioting
> ....etc



this is probably the single greatest idea i have ever heard


----------



## katiehabits

maus said:


> we should have anarcholympics events at this:
> running from cops
> brick toss
> synchronized rioting
> ....etc



we did that in winnipeg last winter during the DIY fest. there's a obstacle course where you can't walk on streets so you have to run in people's yards, back allies & hop fences in training to run from cops. among other things that i can't remember.


----------



## Geoff

i'm down to compete in an anarchist olympics. this sounds even better than my idea for an anarchist marching band. but both can be done. and the marching band can play the opening ceremonies for the game. ha!


----------



## RebeccaSoup

Be careful crossing over too much this year. Theyre keeping track of everyone and may want to crack down right before the games to keep "problems" out of the country.

Train and walk ins are probably best.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Good site for the informed non-conformant! No Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics On Stolen Native Land


----------



## Pizzacrust

that sounds like a plan
i live down in seattle so i could get up there in a couple heartbeats


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Via rail cars to be used for games logistical support housing.

Cordova Station - Public Canadian Railway News

(stolen from the Vancouver Sun rag) "VANCOUVER — About 100 Olympic Games bus drivers will sleep in VIA Rail cars in Vancouver next year if the railway successfully concludes a proposed deal with Alberta-based Brewster Inc.

VIA Rail representative Malcolm Andrews said Thursday the two sides are discussing an arrangement to have the drivers use six or seven sleeping cars that would be based at Pacific Central Station during the Games.

He said discussions have gone well but have not concluded and the outcome might depend on the drivers' union accepting the kind of accommodations VIA can offer.

Brewster will provide a bus shuttle service between Vancouver and Whistler during the Games. Company representative Joanna Buckingham said the firm still hasn't determined its final plans for Olympic Games accommodation.

Andrews said VIA is also negotiating with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra for the use of a VIA train during a cross-Canada tour next year that will end up in Vancouver during the Games"


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Council of Canadians Condemns 2010 Games | No Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics On Stolen Native Land 

Council of Canadians Condemns 2010 Games
July 25, 2009 - 09:03 — no2010
No Justice on Stolen Land

Statement on the 2010 Olympic Winter Games

Statement on the 2010 Olympic Winter Games

The Council of Canadians, one of Canada's largest public advocacy
organizations, with members and chapters across the country, views
positively the Olympic goal of friendly international competition
between athletes who excel in their respective sports. We understand and
appreciate the pleasure and enjoyment so many around the world share in
the spectacle and achievements of the Olympic Games.

However, we are gravely concerned by the increasing evidence that these
worthy aspects are being overwhelmed, if not totally supplanted, by an
"Olympic industry" focused on real estate development and massive
corporate marketing opportunities. An "Olympic industry" founded and
based in undemocratic and unaccountable national and international
structures, implicated in numerous corruption scandals that undermine
everything a truly noble Olympic movement should stand for.

In particular, the Council of Canadians believes the February 2010
Olympic Games in Vancouver and Whistler will leave a negative legacy
contrary to the goals set forward during the application and approval
process to host the games. There is now no doubt that the Vancouver
Organizing Committee (VANOC) and its affiliated partners will fail to
meet their commitments with regard to the environment, social programs
and fiscal accountability.

The Council of Canadians is committed to working with activists who are
highlighting the negative aspects of the 2010 Games, especially the fact
they are being held on un-ceded First Nations territories and are
providing mining, resort, real estate and energy developers with
opportunities to continue expansion of projects on indigenous
territories throughout the province.

As well, we are concerned that the civil liberties of local communities
and those who have a critique of the Games are being undermined by an
unnecessary security presence. The security budget for the games has
ballooned to $1 billion, while security and law enforcement agencies
have identified protest groups as the most significant threat to the
Games. Over 4,500 Canadian military troops will be deployed to the 2010
Vancouver Olympics - twice the number Canada has in Afghanistan.

Federal Privacy Commissioner Jennifer Stoddart and the British Columbia
Civil Liberties Association have both raised serious concerns about the
threat to fundamental rights to privacy and protest arising from the
installation and introduction of new surveillance and security measures.
Almost a year before the start of the Games surveillance cameras are
being installed in Whistler and Vancouver and, according to several
credible reports, harassment of protesters has begun.

Residents of Whistler, site of the nordic and downhill venues, are
already living in what amounts to a "security zone," which is only
expected to escalate as the opening date approaches. Critics of the
Games, including a Council of Canadians board member, have allegedly
been placed under surveillance, while hikers and mountain bikers find
favourite wilderness trails blocked by mysterious military operations.

As with Beijing 2008, there are plans to suppress legitimate dissent,
including restricting demonstrators to areas far away from venues,
visitors and the media. The Council of Canadians is concerned for the
civil liberties of those who challenge the negative impacts of the
Olympics and asks: Will those who ignore such undemocratic limitations
be pepper-sprayed, tear-gassed and arrested? Will they be labeled
"terrorists" and face global travel bans for exercising their democratic
rights?"

As an organization focused on global justice we are especially concerned
that the 2010 Olympics are providing a prime "green-washing" opportunity
for corporations involved in the most egregious threats to the survival
of humanity and the earth through their active participation in the
privatization and commodification of water and massive environmental
degradation exemplified by the exploitation of the tar sands.

A Worldwide Olympic Partner, Coca Cola (also a sponsor of the Torch
Relay), is notorious for depleting groundwater in areas of India and
Latin America with scarce water resources. Furthermore, Coca Cola is a
leading promoter of water commodification as one of the largest
producers of bottled water in the world. The Council of Canadians is
actively promoting bottled water bans in communities across the country,
and has grave concerns about the impact of Coca Cola's sponsorship on
public water infrastructure support in Vancouver and Whistler.

EPCOR, an Official Supplier for the games, has been working to privatize
the water utilities of municipalities across the country, including BC.
Epcor tried to bid on the privatization of waste water treatment in
Whistler in 2006. The bid was successfully overturned as a result of
efforts by the Council of Canadians and community members in Whistler.
General Electric, another Worldwide Olympic Partner, is a major
financier of private power projects in BC, including the enormous Bute
Inlet proposal through its subsidiary Plutonic Power. The Council of
Canadians has taken a stand against private power projects in British
Columbia through the 'IPP' model.

The Royal Bank of Canada and Petro Canada, both National Partners for
the 2010 Games, are directly involved in the Alberta tar sands, one of
the most environmentally destructive projects in the world. The Royal
Bank is a major financier of tar sands projects and is also a sponsor of
the Torch Relay. Ironically, their ad campaigns for the relay ask
individuals to make a "green pledge" by volunteering to carry the torch.
The Council of Canadians is campaigning for no new approvals in the tar
sands and a halt to any development infrastructure designed to increase
the capacity of tar sands exploitation.

Dow Chemical is also an Olympic sponsor. Currently Dow is suing the
Government of Canada for $2 million, through NAFTA's Chapter 11
investor-state dispute process, as part of a challenge to a Quebec ban
on the use of lawn pesticides. Dow claims that the ban has amounted to
an unfair expropriation of Dow's Canadian pesticide business. The
Council of Canadians has long campaigned against NAFTA and Chapter 11's
harmful impact on public regulation.

At a time of economic crisis when federal, provincial and municipal
governments should focus on public projects that create a lasting
positive social and economic foundation the 2010 Games appear set to
leave a legacy of social and environmental destruction and massive debt
that will hobble our ability to make positive change and respond to the
serious challenges facing communities across the province and the
country.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

As the games get closer, so will the confrontation. It would be naive to think pigs wouldn't place Agent Provacateurs in place to discredit legitimate protest and dissent. They legitimize acts such as Agents by saying they are gaining inside knowledge, when in fact...they use that as a cover to gain leadership roles, and create thier own criminal acts....espionage. How on earth do people think that fascism can respect dissent in the first place? (espionage in the Pacific NW see, also.. http://news.infoshop.org/article.php?story=20090727193930775 )

(Stolen from the media whores at Global/Canwest).

Concerns over police infiltration of anti-Olympic groups spark alarm

"VANCOUVER — Civil rights activists say they are worried police are infiltrating anti-Olympics groups with a plan to influence or direct illegal activities that would justify a crackdown during the 2010 Winter Games.

Robert Holmes, the president of the B.C. Civil Liberties Association, said he tried twice without success to get the Vancouver 2010 Integrated Security Unit to promise not to place "agents provacateur" in positions of power within anti-Olympics groups.

First in letters to the ISU and Canadian Security Intelligence Service in February, and a month later in a face-to-face meeting with ISU assistant commissioner Bud Mercer, Holmes asked that no undercover officers be allowed to encourage acts that would promote violence or death, or to even infiltrate protest organizations unless they were planning illegal acts.

"We asked for a commitment that at least they would not have security people infiltrate organizations and rise to leadership positions so as to have them plan things that then the authorities could respond to. There is something of an Orwellian aspect to this," Holmes said.

"They refused again to give that kind of a commitment. He (Mercer) said, 'I'm not going to provide any kind of comments on things like that,' and then in-house legal counsel for the ISU group basically referred to the section of the Criminal Code that says the police, if they are engaging in sting-type operations, do things that are not considered lawful."

Calls to the ISU for comment were not immediately returned.

Holmes said he and other civil libertarians have been asking the ISU and CSIS for the assurances as a result of cases where undercover police infiltrated organizations. The most infamous of those was the August 2007 protest of the North American Leaders Summit in Montebello, Quebec summit where three undercover Quebec police officers were observed wearing bandanas, and one carried a rock.

The RCMP in B.C. also infiltrated protest groups during the 1997 APEC Summit in Vancouver. Overzealous reaction by police officers resulted in a public inquiry that embarrassed the country and resulted in changes in the way police are to accommodate the rights of protesters.

Those changes are now being felt at the Vancouver 2010 Olympics, where the ISU decided to create "safe assembly areas" in prominent positions to allow protests.

Holmes said the ISU and the Vancouver Organizing Committee have mishandled activist concerns about the Olympics by bringing in bylaws that would seem to unfairly restrict peoples' rights.

"If the ISU, Vanoc and assorted others were taking the more open approach, in terms of telling people what they were planning on doing and preparing, rather than coming up with these peculiar concepts about so-called "free speech zones" or protest pens and coming up with bylaws that say you can hold up a celebratory sign but if you hold up a sign not considered celebratory you can be charged with committing a nuisance, it ceases to become preparation for the Olympics and becomes more provocation."

As a result, the BCCLA and Pivot Legal Society announced Wednesday they will put at least 25 "legal observer teams" on the street in 2010. The two-person teams will be trained to observe and record in a neutral manner any civil rights violations, said David Eby, the executive director of the BCCLA.

The groups will undergo training next month on what peoples' basic rights are and what to do when observing a potential violation by a police office or private security guard.

Eby said he hopes upwards of 100 people will volunteer for the jobs.

At the same announcement the BCCLA posted a number of Olympic documents and manuals it obtained under Freedom of Information legislation."


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Another article I though was a good read... stolen from the state run media, the CBC.

Vancouver's Olympic problems not unique: critic
By CBC News, cbc.ca, Updated: September 15, 2009 12:13 PM

Vancouver's pre-Olympic growing pains are virtually identical to those in other, recent host cities, according to Helen Lenskyj, a retired University of Toronto professor and outspoken Olympic critic who spoke at UBC on Monday night.

Lenskyj, author of the books Inside the Olympic Industry: Power, Politics,and Activism, and The Best Olympics Ever?, said Olympic cities often see new programs leading to the criminalization of homelessness and the displacement of the poor, just like former mayor Sam Sullivan's Civil City initiative.

"Allegedly there was a growing problem of public disorder. Sullivan denied, initially, that the recommendations were driven by the Olympic agenda of street cleanups," said Lenskyj.

"Every recent host city has had street cleanups of homeless people, sex trade workers, people with visible drug problems or whatever," she said.
Lenskyj is a professor emeritus with the department of sociology and equity studies in education at U of T, whose work combines radical socialist and feminist perspectives, to focus on gender and sports, according to her website.

The academic was also critical of the Sea-To-Sky highway improvements on the route between Vancouver and Whistler, where many of the ski and sliding events will be held, saying it was an infrastructure project that was not a priority for most British Columbians.

The star value of being associated with the Games is too bright for people to seriously question the impacts, while at the same time the promised benefits never really appear, said Lenskyj.

Activists must not stop resisting the 2010 Games, even though it may seem no one wants to listen, because too many people buy into the idea of the Games as a force for social good when really it's just another major industry, she said.

Lenskyj also said it's difficult to prove what benefit or harm the Games actually bring to a host city. But part of the onus should be on organizers and governments to show the Games aren't responsible for the same issues that arise every time a city is awarded the Olympics, she added


----------



## Gypsybones

on a lighter note, even with my boy Crosby I dont know if Canada is gonna take hockey this year. I mean Russia is gonna be one tuff nut to crack with Malkin (go pens) and Ovechkin


----------



## JonnyNothings

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

(THIS IS A REPOST!)






ALL OUT AGAINST THE 2010 WINTER OLYMPIC GAMES!

The 2010 Winter Olympics will take place in Vancouver & Whistler, on unceded Indigenous land, from February 12-28 2010. We call on all anti-capitalist, Indigenous, housing rights, labour, migrant justice, environmental, anti-war, community-loving, anti-poverty, civil libertarian, and anti colonial activists to come together to confront this two-week circus and the oppression it represents. We are organizing towards a global anti-capitalist and anti-colonial convergence against the 2010 Olympic Games.

* BASIC SCHEDULE:

The basic plan thus far is:

- Conference and People's Summit on Wed Feb 10- Thurs Feb 11

- Fri Feb 12: Take Back Our City! “Welcome” the 2010 Olympic Torch with Free Games, Free Speech, and Free Food! Beginning with a festival at the Vancouver Art Gallery at 3 pm, followed by a parade and protest to BC Place Stadium. Details, including childcare, at: http://2010welcoming.wordpress.com/

- Autonomous days of action on Sat Feb 13 and Mon Feb 15 including anti-corporate actions, rallies to oppose militarization, and more.

- On Sun Feb 14th, we will be standing with the 19th Annual Women's Memorial March to honour all the missing and murdered and women in the DTES (this is not an anti-Olympic protest). 
Details at: http://womensmemorialmarch.wordpress.com/

We will also be updating this description and our website with additional anti-Olympic events occurring during the entire month of February: http://olympicresistance.net or http://no2010.com


* LOGISTICAL INFORMATION:

We are working to coordinate the logistics to host this convergence. For information on billeting (whether you are in need of billeting or can provide billeting), travel and border information, legal updates, food and childcare arrangements, community spaces, welcome package, and more, please check http://olympicresistance.net frequently for updates.


* SUPPORT THE CONVERGENCE AND GET INVOLVED!

1) Sign-up for our low-traffic list (1-2 emails per week) to stay updated on upcoming events, meetings, and actions. Please email http://olympicresi[email protected] and ask to be added to our announcement list.

2) If you are part of another group (artist, activist, community, union, campus etc) and are planning any kind of activity or event to oppose the Games during Feb 2010, please do let us know and stay in touch.

3) Host an anti-Olympic educational on your campus or at your next conference. Or invite a speaker to your next meeting to discuss what your group can do. We are able to provide educational materials including films, tshirts, comics, buttons, stickers and more!

4) Get involved in the Olympic Resistance Network or other anti-Olympic groups in your neighbourhood or campus. The ORN has regular General Meetings on Sundays as well as many committees.

5) Spread the word about the convergence! Forward this notice to your contacts, download posters and flyers about the convergence from our website and pass them on!

6) Please donate! Hosting this convergence requires significant funds, including legal defence funds. You can donate securely through PayPal on our website: http://olympicresistance.net/content/send-us-money or cheques can be made out to Olympic Resistance Network and mailed to ORN, 6 - 1857 Kitchener St, Vancouver, BC, V5L 2W5. Email http://[email protected] to arrange direct deposits or other queries. 


* WHY OPPOSE THE GAMES:

The 2010 Winter Olympics will take place on unceded Indigenous land. Far from being simply about sport, the history of the Olympics is one rooted in displacement, corporate greed, and repression. As Olympic promoters and sponsors seek to present their sanitized corporate brand image to the world, the real impacts of the Games are apparent to everyone:

* Expansion of sport tourism on Indigenous lands
* Increasing homelessness across the province and especially in Vancouver’s Downtown Eastside
* Misdirected public spending and debt totaling $6 billion while funding for the arts, educations, and health care are suffering cutbacks
* Corporate bailouts and profits for companies with some of the worst social and environmental records.
* Threats to basic civil liberties and free speech
* Union-busting and vulnerable working conditions for migrant labour 
* Unprecedented destruction of the environment
* Unparalleled $1 billion police and security spending that is turning our city into a militarized zone.




* ABOUT US:

The ORN supports the international resolution passed by over 1500 Indigenous delegates at the Intercontinental Indigenous Peoples Gathering in Sonora, Mexico to “boycott the 2010 Olympic Games” based on Resolution #2 of the Gathering which states “We reject the 2010 Winter Olympics on sacred and stolen territory of Turtle Island–Vancouver, Canada”. Based on this call, our organizing as natives and non-natives alike is largely being done under the slogan of "No Olympics on Stolen Native Land". 

----------------

WEBSITE: http://olympicresistance.net
EMAIL: http://[email protected]


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

Glad to see other supporters out there. just over one month to go.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

I'll get wasted and scream political slurs at the top of my lungs!!!Then again thats my daily routine any how.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

hmnn, i read thru a lot of the literature and am still rather confused. the 'unceded' part mainly. i always find if humorous when tribes war amongst themselves; and let's not bullshit here and try to paint the pretty picture of all the natives sitting around singing kumbaya, they take over other tribes land and it's cool, but G-d forbid someone else does it and it's all of the sudden bad.

that's really not even my point. ORN wants to preach their slogans so what makes them any different than the corporate assholes? and really i can think of shit a HELL of a lot worse than track and field events. my bad: some kid in indonesia made the high jump pole or whatever.

instead of trying to put out the torch why not run along side it and spout the opposite in propaganda? i'll tell ya why, 'cause none of these fucks could maintain that long. might make it a couple of blocks and that's it. and since when does the olympics have to allow equal access for a PR campaign? that's one of the gripes i read: oh poor us can't make our statements but the corporations can. well, pony up the money and you can make any PR statement you want. i'm not pro corporations or anti corporations, but this is just yet another nail in the coffin of 21st century quasi-revolutionaries. let's all get high, gobble down some vegan porrage (and here i always state that i didn't climb to the top of the food chain to starve) and sway to the music of swami so and so.

this kind of bullshit ranks up there with the religion of global warming.


----------



## st1tch

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

I understand some of the reasons to protest, (i.e wasting a lot of money, a lot of homeless people getting free train tickets to anywhere far away from the olympics- with threats behind it of course, and Vancouver becoming a police state).

I think that it would be beneficial to the cause if they left out some of their protests, such as "women are being kidnapped when they're in the sex trade! This has something to do with the olympics!". If ANYTHING, these women will get more work- the ratio of prostitutes working vs. them being beat/abducted/murdered I'm unsure of, but I don't see why people who want to see the olympics and get a whore on the side are more likely to beat/abduct/murder them then any other fuckwad.

It also seems a bit much to even bring up the fact that the Nazis also held the olympics, because Canada is NOT a fascist dictatorship, in fact- we don't even have Parliament right now!!

As far as native land goes- they've been fucked over for the past 150 years, and it wasn't until the olympics came that people really said anything about it. All of a sudden people are up in arms over this, when during the Ipperwash crisis (or countless other nameless native protests) there weren't half the people that there are now (not saying that they shouldn't say anything now, it just seems odd that people choose the world-unity games -or what are SUPPOSED to be- to start bitching!)

I also find it extremely funny that the no2010 website sells their patches for 5$ each, while bitching about capitalism on the side.

Overall, I think that the countries of the world should somehow put aside there "Ohhh- I want to hold the olympics!" and just set up a place for winter olympics, and a place for summer olympics, and hold them there all the time. It was save a lot of money, a lot of indegenous land, and overall it would save a fuckload of hassle.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*



st1tch said:


> I think that it would be beneficial to the cause if they left out some of their protests, such as "women are being kidnapped when they're in the sex trade! This has something to do with the olympics!". If ANYTHING, these women will get more work- the ratio of prostitutes working vs. them being beat/abducted/murdered I'm unsure of, but I don't see why people who want to see the olympics and get a whore on the side are more likely to beat/abduct/murder them then any other fuckwad.



The games have worldwide media coverage. Willy Pickton, and his pig farm prostitute murders (right across the street from the CPR Coquitlam yard) were also in the world wide media circus. "Whores" (as you put it) in Vancouver are, for the most part, not likely to be picked up by athlete's anytime soon, as most are addicts, and not the high stroll girls you see on glamourized TV shows. While there are many that will benefit from the "tourism", most will not. In fact, most will be worse off. Harsher enforcement, and heavy handed tactics to "clean up the streets", along with skyrocketing rents, and MASSIVE cuts to social programs that help working women have been fatally cut, to pay for the games (around 6 BILLION). Most prostitutes are doing it for survival, not to get rich. These women have been marginalized their whole fucking lives, and this 2 week party for the elite is only making it worse. 

TO ALL THE REST OF YOU ASSHOLES who doubt the "worthiness" of our protest, and civil disobedience.

Is this part of the "cause" you speak of? Most protests in Vancouver are not about Globalization, or whatever flavour of the fucking month protest anyone has. They are local real issues, like poverty, working poor, corporate greed, destruction of fish stocks, depletion of forests (to the point even loggers, and mill workers are in the poor house), tar sands development, gentrification of Vancouver's Downtown East side, the further criminalization, and harsh treatment of the poor and addicts....a big list. These are real issues, here, now. Do you stand for these issues? Many people stand with us, and have the same, and similar issues. It's a worldwide problem. But don't go fucking making up your own fucking reasons for OUR protests, and what will help whatever your "cause" is. Don't tell me what is worthy of protest, and what should and shouldn't be on the agenda. Globalization protesters can stay where the fuck they are, don't come to Vancouver for all I care. If this is the attitude of people who claim to stand in solidarity, then Fuck you, and fuck your cause. I have my own reasons to protest. It involves real people, here, now. :thebird:


----------



## steelcitybrew

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*



> s far as native land goes- they've been fucked over for the past 150 years, and it wasn't until the olympics came that people really said anything about it.



Speak for yourself, Just because you didnt see or hear about any of the supporters for the Native solidarity protests doesnt mean they wernt happening. There's alot happenin in Caledonia and Brantford, and groups organizing in Hamilton.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

http://www.crimethinc.com/blog/2010/01/18/all-out-against-the-2010-winter-olympics/


----------



## st1tch

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*



steelcitybrew said:


> Speak for yourself, Just because you didnt see or hear about any of the supporters for the Native solidarity protests doesnt mean they wernt happening. There's alot happenin in Caledonia and Brantford, and groups organizing in Hamilton.



Fair enough, and I'm GLAD that there is stuff going on in support, don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## bote

all else aside, who can honestly say that in this time and place it´s a good idea for Canada to invest 6 billion in a couple weeks of pageantry?

Anyone who wants to tell me it is a good investment should take a look at the historic losses suffered by host cities. Montreal is STILL paying for the ´76 Olympics!


----------



## bote

btw, it´s going to be a headache crossing into BC until after the games, unless you are going to cheer and already have tickets. anybody with any kind of ¨innapropriate¨ affiliation or history is going to be given an even harder time than usual and I suspect if you don´t look downright normal you´ll be unequivocally turned back. 

We have no parliament! Thou shalt not disrupt our pageantry!

example


----------



## kai

2 days till the convergence begins...don't let the rain stop yah!

no2010 convergence schedule of events.

http://www.no2010.com/event/2010/02/10


----------



## steelcitybrew

Wish I could be out there to show my support. Doesnt have the same affect being where I am now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JungleBoots

Gypsybones said:


> on a lighter note, even with my boy Crosby I dont know if Canada is gonna take hockey this year. I mean Russia is gonna be one tuff nut to crack with Malkin (go pens) and Ovechkin


crosby... bah! CROSBY!!! CROOOOOOOOSSSSSSBBBBYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

stanley... he stole stanley! 

maybe next year well get it back.... again! this year detroit aint doing too good at all...


----------



## SpaceCadet

JungleBoots said:


> maybe next year well get it back.... again! this year detroit aint doing too good at all...


Detroit definitely won't be taking it this year, especially with Chicago kicking ass like they are. 

And Russia has Malkin, as well as Ovechkin, and Gonchar on defense. Plus much more talent. Russia will be hard to beat.


----------



## bote

that would be sick though, if Detroit won the Olympics


----------



## JungleBoots

some day bote some day... the underdogs will rise up.


----------



## coldsteelrail

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

Now is the time to tear down walls.
The olympics are two things; $corporate$ exploitation of the global public, and a celebration of international human physical achievement.
The olympics have the important opportunity to highlight the world's dedication to improve energy and water management technologies, and to implement positive social change and peace in the world.

The olympics are fun for many people, as demonstrated by comments on this board, including the activists using the olympics as a catalyst for social uprisal. The olympics inspire young athletes and active people all over the world to push themselves to go beyond their best. Sports in general are positive for youth, especially in places where there is little else to do in our processed society, and where many people are empowered through their commitment to sports, to clean up their bodies, or volunteer in their communities.

Unfortunately without action, a dream is just a dream, and the history of the olympic games is more of a social and fiscal nightmare for the communities who sponsor them, and all involved in the production. 

It reads like propaghanda to acknowledge that the 2010 winter olympic games in vancouver are investing in some energy efficient technologies. However, in our world, where at this time, a little bit of investment towards a more sustainable event seems so minor, because really, what needs to happen is a fuel efficient, non-fossil (or food fuel) overhaul of every single electronic and energy consuming device, and that one little step seems more like a PR move, rather than a radical positive change. But actually, that one little step, though many more are needed, is acting as momentum to social change, and shows where our collective consciousness is growing.

That is why, when there are huge international demonstrations and actions calling attention to the injustice in our world, and the destruction of our social and natural environments, and you agree that the world needs to be changed, you join those demonstrating. You feel empowered. Strengthened. Moved by the numbers. You are not alone. And a group of people can create a tremendous amount of force and knowledge. Force creates movement. Movement creates change.

Those participating in any anti-olympic movement must seem like a giant group of antisocial people dragging around soggy blankets at the world's funnest party. It's hard to say what the protesters are collectively protesting, because the agenda involves so many issues that all seem so overwhelming, and don't really have anything to do with what a lot of people associate as the olympic games.
It's difficult for people to grasp. What? No olympics? Either directly, or through friends of friends of friends, most of us know an athlete who is an olympic competitor, and probably the happiest, excited, and most dedicated person they've ever been. 
This is why the olympics has the opportunity to create such huge structural change. This is why involvement in Anti-Olympic movements is important. The people are saying they want a human olympics, and not a corporate stage decorated with giant bison-skinned cocoa cola bottles.

this kind of bullshit ranks up there with the religion of global warming.[/QUOTE]

And Global warming is happening now, I am not going to get into the science of it right now, because this post is already way too long...but I am going to use this opportunity to note that these are the WINTER olympics, and without the cold, snow and ice, these winter games would not have been invented. I say, celebrate them while you can, protest anything that gets in your way of them, including the corporation of the Olympic games, and get out on your fucking ice skates while nature still makes ice thick enough.

:eatit:


----------



## dirtyfacedan

If anyone wants to meet In VAncouver, let me know here. I'm heading over on the ferry around Wed, or Thurs. I may decide to camp out along the train tracks towards Squamish around Monday for several days, and hiking the line along the way.. possibly staying at Porteau cove for a night or two. Or ...something else, So many choices. Getting to VAncity for the convergence is the main goal, afterwards....winter outdoor adventure time!


----------



## coldsteelrail

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*

With a porogued parliament, the conservative government has-with permission by the queen of england's representative, is the chance to run the closest thing to fascism a democracy can legally? dictate.
While our local MPs and governments are hushed, the conservative gov't is still representing canada, behind closed doors, in private meetings. 
Bringing up all the different, complicated issues that unfortunately are connected to the olympics-The Nazis, aboriginal land rights and treaties and exploitation, murders and massacres, public 'security' , and militarized lock downs, financial failure, environmental destruction, corporate power, and consumer greed, and nationalistic fascism(oh my goodness i could go and on and include sprained ankles, drug use, and public brawling), are all good examples to give as reasons to support the no2010olympics. To share knowledge about how the world is really operating, to open up the can of worms raises discussion and questions.
The olympics corporation know that these games, which are emotional to millions of people, is an important opportunity to infiltrate the mass public. The people who support no2010olympics, understand the same thing.

Holding the olympic games in the same spot each year, is a more positive alternative, and would be a step in the right direction. One giant Olympic Whistler. They would have to be held in the antarctic. Making them free, and low budget, resource sustainable and self sufficient would be other positive alternatives. Some would argue, completely abolishing the olympics all together, the most simple and sustainable alternative.
:borg:

"It also seems a bit much to even bring up the fact that the Nazis also held the olympics, because Canada is NOT a fascist dictatorship, in fact- we don't even have Parliament right now!!

As far as native land goes- they've been fucked over for the past 150 years, and it wasn't until the olympics came that people really said anything about it. All of a sudden people are up in arms over this, when during the Ipperwash crisis (or countless other nameless native protests) there weren't half the people that there are now (not saying that they shouldn't say anything now, it just seems odd that people choose the world-unity games -or what are SUPPOSED to be- to start bitching!)

I also find it extremely funny that the no2010 website sells their patches for 5$ each, while bitching about capitalism on the side.

Overall, I think that the countries of the world should somehow put aside there "Ohhh- I want to hold the olympics!" and just set up a place for winter olympics, and a place for summer olympics, and hold them there all the time. It was save a lot of money, a lot of indegenous land, and overall it would save a fuckload of hassle."[/QUOTE]


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*



coldsteelrail said:


> I also find it extremely funny that the no2010 website sells their patches for 5$ each, while bitching about capitalism on the side.



Well, there is a big difference between corporate fascism, and selling patches to offset ones costs. Much like making a movie about freight riding or something, people shouldn't need to be in the hole, because you want to support them by sporting a patch...'come on.
Now Coke is upset, because the city of VAncouver wants people to drink tapwater, vs bottled water, this despite the fact that they have been logging in the seymour, and capilano watersheds for the last 15 years or so. So much bullshit. But lets not muddy the waters by splitting hairs, selling patches is not gonna lead crusty punks down the road to corporate greed.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*!Reposted! Feb 2010 Anti Olympics Convergence*



coldsteelrail said:


> I also find it extremely funny that the no2010 website sells their patches for 5$ each, while bitching about capitalism on the side.


Well, there is a big difference between corporate fascism, and selling patches to offset ones costs. Much like making a movie about freight riding or something, people shouldn't need to be in the hole, because you want to support them by sporting a patch...'come on. But lets not muddy the waters by splitting hairs, selling patches is not gonna lead crusty punks down the road to corporate greed.


----------



## Rainbow Feather

I would agree with coldsteelrail. The principal of the issue is whats important, why can't we all just barter and trade? Now they could start up their own bank and accept corporate greed filled currency, but at the heist of cleaning that currency of its corporate shame. Now that I could go for. Many viable options besides corporate currency. And so you got to think why would they do that?


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Bartering doesn't pay website cost's , nor rent for communal space. Anyways, i'm not going to debate this any longer. I'm off...be safe, see you on the streets.


----------



## coldsteelrail

Just for the record, there was a quote from another user in my last post, and they brought up selling patches. i don't know how to quote things in boxes, so it wasn't obvious that the end of my message was a quote. 

Does anti corporation mean anti-money? We all have to make the dough in this world. Usually comes in handy, and is difficult to completely do without. money is our main bartering system. Ok, our only bartering system, at this point. the no2010olympics website, is an organization and knowledge share point, and the people who made the site, obviously had some costs to cover. I don't think it's a corporation, but i don't know. 
The olympics are out to make money for the corporations that run them. The corporate world is in the process of infiltrating our governments, so that under corporate law, our governments are making money to support the corporations, instead of directing money to the people who depend on government services maintaining order. The reason why we need a strong government service sector, rather than a private sector, is so there is guarenteed equal access to things that we really need to live, such as WATER, especially for those who don't have hope of finding a dime.
Most bottled water is just regular tap water, sold back to the people with a mineral pack added. Tap water is good to drink because it supports government and public accountability, rather than corporate accountability. It leads to the greater public demanding clean and healthy local resouces, and those demands being met.
what is the difference between an individual making money to eat with, and a corporation making money? aren't corporations run by people? the difference is, at the end of the day, the corporation has more money, just money, sitting there, making more money...and the person has got a pocket full of pennies, and feels hungry again.
The corporations make it impossible to utilize alternative bartering systems. A work trade and cookies don't usually pay the rent. there certainly isn't enough wild space left for everyone to bush it, and squatting isn't generally the most comfortable option.


----------



## coldsteelrail

*torch blocking, ladder walling, violent riots, more than talking*

Holy smokers, sounds like fuck the chants, and sieze the chance. Hardcore protesting, making the world and the rest of canada sit up and ask why? Better give them a good answer, no one likes to pick up glass. At least you made them think to ask. something ominous about these olympics, folks. Time to Rip it down and start again, it's good to laugh, but this isn't a joke. Clean up the streets? The government brought the olympics and they sling the dope. The keep us all drawn to sweets so our brains get soaked, and we forget to ask what freedom means, we expect to be able to buy it clean, like a brand new pair of stretchy jeans. Look around and grab what you can, a hammer, a bike chain, cause it's not the same, the riot police hold your life in a fedlock. They're scared of a bandana, wearin' an inpenitrable frame, they'll steal your life, won't be a paper crane in site. Pulling out the Semi-automatic rifles, ask yourself does this seem trifle?

http://twitter.com/councilofcdns

http://twitter.com/blunt1

http://www.no2010.com/node/1335

http://www.no2010.com/node/1336

http://www.ctvolympics.ca/about-vancouver/news/newsid=40366.html#vancouver+protest+turns+violent


----------



## dirtyfacedan

Crazy shit going on here, so many people, so much ignorance and arrogance from the games supporters. Some window smashing and such. Cops arresting people who had nothing to do with anything (besides looking subversive), because they want to show the media they are doing something about "the protester problem". A tent city starts tommorow.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Am I missing something, or it that a black bloc wearing clothes that actually match for the most part? I didn't know they had those in North America, good job.



By the way, this is pretty:


----------



## coldsteelrail

short video of saturday's 'heart attack protest' :

http://vancouver.mediacoop.ca/video/2743


----------

